# Express your feelings through music



## Ivan Hawk

Post music that expresses your depersonalized perception or current mood.









Music of all genres and all decades. We might have sounds from peaceful to trippy. mellow to chaos.







it is your personal choice of music!

here is some music that expresses me:

*Mylo - Paris Four Hundred (SebastiAn mix)
DJ Shadow - Building Steam With A Grain Of Salt  
Moby - Inside 
Prefuse 73 - Perverted Undertone 
The Cinematic Orchestra - All things to all men 
The Cinematic Orchestra - Familiar Ground 
Massive Attack - Future Proof 
Kavinsky - Grand Canyon
Alex Cortiz - A Chill
The Cinematic Orchestra - Oregon 
Shadow Dancer - Loader
Editors - Camera (SebastiAn Remix) 
Tears for Fears - Pale Shelter
Pixies - Where Is My Mind? *

song urls tested and repaired as of 3/11/2011


----------



## codeblue213

Great post. Sometimes I think these thoughts can be best described through music. My DP feels like this! I'll keep updating when I'm not feeling too lazy!

*GREYMACHINE* - Vultures Descend Greymachine - Vultures Descend
*GRADE* - Triumph And Tragedy GRADE - Triumph And Tragedy


----------



## puppyskin




----------



## Ivan Hawk

Here's another one that feels familiar to my dp on a manic depressive day: http://www.playlist.com/playlist/19326924299/standalone



codeblue213 said:


> Here's one for you. My DP feels like this!
> 
> Greymachine - Vultures Descend


hah damn- that's some dark shieeaat yo. ((((







)))) reminds me of the aphex twin 



 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fmo1Sjn7dg&feature=related


----------



## S O L A R I S

The cardigans - Erase Rewind





Thomas Newman - Any other day





Hooverphonic - Eden





Bjork - All is full of love





Moby - whispering wind





Moby - Ever loving





Moby - Porcelain





Moby - Why does my heart feel so bad


----------



## Guest

Ohhh fun! Great topic!





Zero 7 - Ghost Symbol





Massive Attack - Pray for Rain





Malakai - Fading World





Joy Division - Dead Souls





Korn - Shoots and Ladders

I could go on and on...

-S


----------



## voidvoid

I dunno about tracks describing dp/dr except "Colorblind" by "Counting Crows" and those Linking Park tracks. But here are some that I think portray despair and mental illness.


----------



## Homers_child

These two a lot..





Emilie Autumn - Shalott

I've always related to the poem of the Lady of Shalott in terms of my derealization. She views the world through a mirror. Sound familiar to how we view it?







I still remember the first time I heard this song. I started crying because it hit me so much.





Evanescence - Together Again

Musically and lyrically, it really reminds me of derealization.


----------



## Tommygunz

this one gets me every time. especially towards the end when he starts screaming "i've grown tired" i relate to those words all to well.


----------



## S O L A R I S

Mylene Farmer & Seal - Les Mots


----------



## Ivan Hawk

S O L A R I S said:


> Mylene Farmer & Seal - Les Mots


nice. good ol sleek Seal. I like his song "Kiss from a Rose"


----------



## imfromtheburgh

anxiety by papa roach and black eyed peas


----------



## m&m

Evanescence music video - Bring Me To Life

http://www.mtv.com/videos/evanescence/20514/bring-me-to-life.jhtml


----------



## codeblue213

GRADE - Triumph And Tragedy

GRADE - Triumph And Tragedy


----------



## Ivan Hawk

How I feel right now *Dead Can Dance - The Host Of Seraphim * 




How I felt earlier this morning *Plaid - Marry* 




and *The Crystal Method - Bad Stone*


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## S O L A R I S

The Verve - Bittersweet symphony





Talvin Singh - Traveller





Massive attack/Madonna - I want you


----------



## codeblue213

Can we make this topic STICKY? Because I know with my DP my musical moods change daily. Plus I think this is kind of therapeutic in a way.


----------



## m&m

=


----------



## DanishDreamer

The Cranberries: "Empty"


----------



## pancake

Inzom said:


>


Nice one. Never come across them before. Thanks


----------



## voidvoid

Vote for sticky.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

S O L A R I S said:


> The Verve - Bittersweet symphony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talvin Singh - Traveller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive attack/Madonna - I want you


Wonderful selection of music.


----------



## S O L A R I S

Ivan,

We have the same taste in music, I have most of the music from your 1st post








I recently got Moby's Play and Play, the b sides to the Play album. Its otherworldy!


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## m&m

Staind - Fade
http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel
Staind - For You
http://www.youtube.c...61DF97A&index=5

Shinedown - Save Me
http://www.youtube.c...8dyxGiBx3g&NR=1

I wanted to include something that's hopefully positive.

Rob Thomas - Someday 
http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel


----------



## Ivan Hawk

S O L A R I S said:


> Ivan,
> 
> We have the same taste in music, I have most of the music from your 1st post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got Moby's Play and Play, the b sides to the Play album. Its otherworldy!


Nice! I figured we might! I'll check that out


----------



## codeblue213

I'm feeling it right now.

*JESU* - Silver(hauntingly tragic, but beautiful at the same time)
JESU - Silver


----------



## Ivan Hawk

codeblue213 said:


> I'm feeling it right now.
> 
> *JESU* - Silver(hauntingly tragic, but beautiful at the same time)
> JESU - Silver


Fantastic song! Powerful artistic originality. I'll have to check out more of this Jesu!


----------



## voidvoid

Jesu are fucking awesome.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Inzom said:


> Jesu are fucking awesome.


Hell yes! Just gone through 5 of their songs working on a letter - Incredible!
Gonna get this one for the ipod - like one of those bands that stands very far from the others in an amazing way


----------



## voidvoid

Ivan Hawk said:


> Hell yes! Just gone through 5 of their songs working on a letter - Incredible!
> Gonna get this one for the ipod - like one of those bands that stands very far from the others in an amazing way


You might like Pelican, Isis, Cult Of Luna, Mogwai, and Explosions In The Sky. And ofcourse the amazing Moving Mountains.


----------



## codeblue213

JESU is a band with Justin K Broadrick. He was the front man for GODFLESH, a highly overlooked industrial band. His other projects include FINAL, GREYMACHINE, BLOOD OF HEROES, to name a few. He has also worked with JARBOE, PELICAN, ISIS. One of my favorite musicians!


----------



## Jbar871

Switchfoot - This is Home

This song always gets me even when I'm not feeling sad. And If i ever beat DP this is THE song I'm going to play all of the time


----------



## ChrisT_T

One song that always gets me when I'm starting to feel out of it, is, Right Where It Belongs
By Nine Inch Nails
I just find the lyrics to really describ how unsure I am of everything and It just put's me to peace and overall happyness.

Other than That, the Band Municipal Waste always brings me up cause it makes me think of the best night of my life where i never had to deal with this issue of depersonalization.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

This one has been describing me a lot lately
Jesu - Sun Day

I love it


----------



## no3one

I am SSSOOOOOOOOOO happy about finding you people!!!! I can't even believe it!!! My music...Wow is your music!!! I'm so happy to finally find someone who knows this music exists! This is so incredible!

My favorites change frequently and for mood and activity, but right now these are the ones:

SONG >> ARTIST

1)Brothers of the Red >> 9Lazy9
2)Le Tonners Dans Les Plumes Voir >> B-Zet
3)Bung >> Midfield General
4)Definition >> Kruder and Dorfmeister
5)Heavy Charm >> Experimental Audio Research
6)Last Breath [Electro Re-Skank] >> Mekon
7)Nights Introlude >> Nightmares on Wax
8)Weeds >> Neotropic
9)Colorlift >> MLF Gaia
10)Early Lady >> Yogi
11)Genius >> Karma De La Luna
12)Something Stronger >> Saru
13)No Justice >> Ebe
14)Believe >> Uberzone

This is so cool...


----------



## codeblue213

I'm glad you like JESU Ivan Hawk. It feels good to share music I like!


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Yeah man. It is pretty bad ass how our tastes in music are so similar.


----------



## codeblue213

Here's another one.

JESU - Losing Streak


----------



## Ivan Hawk

incredible

The Egg - Venice Beach





try listening to it with closed eyes. talk about tropical paradise trip.
it even fades from a morning sunset from the start to what sounds like night fall - all through sound alone


----------



## voidvoid

Words cannot describe this. And the whole DVD that it is from.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

I feel a connection with this song's instrumental

The Cinematic Orchestra - All Things To All Men

A serious reassessment of life feeling. after what is a long 3 min instrumental intro there is some interesting lyrics spoken.


----------



## m&m

for those Irish days, some uilleann pipes.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=k0KQTv8qvkE


----------



## no3one

If a song is less than 3 min long I have to play it for at least 10 min in order to hear it so the longer the song the better. I'm into Infected Mushroom "Waves of Sound" right at this moment. I've spent years not being able to listen to music and now that I can, it sounds ssoooo awesome!!! And now I know people...even better.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Dr. Who Dat? - Deep Blaque

DJ Shadow - Mutual Slump

Roy Ayers - Everybody Loves the Sunshine

Thievery Corporation - Lebanese Blonde

Stevie Ray Vaughan - May I Have A Talk With You

Dead Can Dance - Saltarello


----------



## Ayato

Great topic, here is a few of mine:

Radiohead - Like spinning plates
Nebulosity - Alice in Wonderland
Radiohead - Reckoner (basically any radiohead, actually)
Boards of Canada - eagle in your mind
Pink Floyd - Vegetable Man
Jonathan Halper - Leaving my old life behind/I am a hermit
Joy Division - Isolation
Jerry Whitman - To bad your crazy
Sonic Youth - Schizophrenia
Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
Pixies - Where is my mind


----------



## codeblue213

Yes, definitely The Pixies song.


----------



## Fullmetal

It's called Rewrite by Asian Kung-fu generation.

Mixed with anime so it has subtitles -.-


----------



## Hoopesy

Yay a music thread!

I could name alot of songs I could relate to DP but these stand out

Jesu - Silver





Devin Townsend - Nobody's Here





Lyrically and atmospherically both these artists and their albums (Silver and Terria) have a DP vibe. Justin and Devy are both really awesome and humble people too.


----------



## Mario

Evanescence - new album


----------



## Cathal_08

i feel fantastic 2day! feel in my body, feel alive, can think clear, no dp thanks fuck, havent felt this good in probly months!

listening to R.E.M right now btw






this one always lets all the good memories come flowing back!
born slippy - underworld


----------



## Sean 561

Almost anything from Pink Floyd!


----------



## Ayato




----------



## Xerei

scars of life - away from me 



scars of life - pool of fears 



scars of life - lemon 



thousand foot krutch - rawkfist 



pillar awake 



 especially "Theres so many questions that gets in my way about this place i keep sleeping awake, so wake me nd tell me wht u c, nd let me walk with u in the streets, the streets with no name cuz i feel far away".
nd a lot of the linkin park songs...
ebbing flow - all i can bleed 



ebbing flow - arms around me 



all of the burning red songs: http://www.audiostreet.net/artist.aspx?artistid=44699
yeah well..thts all i can think of right now..


----------



## Ivan Hawk

LTJ Bukem - Cosmic Interlude 

Alex Gopher - The Child

Boozoo Bajou - Under My Sensi 

 Myst III Exile - Legacy

Born Yesterday - Rob Dougan  - epic

 The Temper Trap "Sweet Disposition"  - great theme and vocals - modern with a kick of retro

 Duck Tales - The Moon (Epic Remix)  - fantastic

 Pixies - Where is my Mind - good ol fightclub

The Cinematic Orchestra - Channel 1 Suite


----------



## Gingermanbread

NIN / Johnny Cash "Hurt"




 NIN




 Johnny Cash

Counting Crows "Colorblind, Round Here" - There's a video that I'm posting- when he performs these songs lives, it's nothing short of amazing.




 Colorblind




 Round Here

Those are just a few... But they do the job well, I think.


----------



## Claymore

Metallica-Fade to Black

THIS IS THE BEST DP SONG EVER!!!!!!! 



 Linkin Park-Crawling


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Claymore said:


> THIS IS THE BEST DP SONG EVER!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Linkin Park-Crawling


You said it brother. Chester must have had some true experience with the phenomenon to create such a powerful expression of the experience


----------



## hidingme

not sure about music that helps DP but no of one in particular that brings on strange body sensations and just seems overall to have a negative energy to it.

anything by the band , Dead Can Dance - I only listened to them once and never will again if I can help it..oddly- it made my wrists ache as if bound with rope and made me feel drained of energy.

On the other hand- the "book of Secrets" album by Loreena McKennitt has always strongly affected me. It is def what i hope the afterlife willfeel like when its my time..whenever that is..
it makes positive ,strengthening energy pump through my veins and my souls feel as if it is dancing. it always seems to really affect my third eye chakra.


----------



## opie37060




----------



## S O L A R I S

A truly universal beat

Mirwais - Involution


----------



## ZachT

Counting Crows- Long December


----------



## Ameloulou

fix you by coldplay. It gives me shivers everytime I listen to it and it gives me hope.


----------



## Claymore

Ivan Hawk said:


> You said it brother. Chester must have had some true experience with the phenomenon to create such a powerful expression of the experience


Yeah dude, Chester has DP, isn't that weird?


----------



## Kayla

"The Feather Test" by A Weather is something I completely relate to.

"You left her from the basement, I was fading out,
the earthquake like a giant passing truck.
If I lose everything, then I lose you
but I'll lose all the really bad things too.
I don't feel so alive tonight,
the lightest things feel very heavy."


----------



## S O L A R I S

S O L A R I S said:


> A truly universal beat
> 
> Mirwais - Involution


The music video, which is SICK! Seriously amazing beat and video


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Lighter selection of music:

FC Kahuna - Hayling - Sleek

Bichi - Revolve In the Sun  - Totally sound like Jesu...Awesomeness

Ralph Myerz and the Jack Herren Band - A Special Morning  - I love that whistle tune at about 2:10 into the song. hah

The Cinematic Orchestra - That Home  
The Cinematic Orchestra - To Build a Home

Humble Brothers - Artica

Heavier selection of music:

God Module - The Source

Caliban - I will never let you down

Klaxons - Golden Skans (Sebastian Remix)


----------



## S O L A R I S

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ0bG_7L3Sw

Pantera - A New Level

Oh god, this song is fantastic! I went to the madonna concert 'sticky and sweet' in 2008 and she played a rock remix to Hung Up sampling this song. The original Pantera song though is OUT OF THIS WURRRRRRRRRLD!

Here's the Madonna version, it gets crazy at 4:20


----------



## SnakeyMLT

EMINEM - I'm Not Afraid.

i don't know why, but this song encourages me not to give up.






This Song = FTW!


----------



## BlueTank

S O L A R I S said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ0bG_7L3Sw
> 
> Pantera - A New Level
> 
> Oh god, this song is fantastic! I went to the madonna concert 'sticky and sweet' in 2008 and she played a rock remix to Hung Up sampling this song. The original Pantera song though is OUT OF THIS WURRRRRRRRRLD!
> 
> Here's the Madonna version, it gets crazy at 4:20


!!!! OH WOW. nice post. thats aweseome.

So glad I got to see Pantera live.

I'm sure atleast one persons DP was induced by this


----------



## voidvoid




----------



## voidvoid




----------



## slice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be5YLJWDxLY#t=00m20s


----------



## Tommygunz




----------



## Tommygunz

slice said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be5YLJWDxLY#t=00m20s


how do you post videos like that?


----------



## S O L A R I S

I could post every single song on this album here! Ive been listening to it non-stop for the past month or so, and its an absolute classic! Its dark, acoustic, insightful, folk, deep, symbolic, electronic, angry, just plain amazing. I can relate to it so much. Im not sure if anyone else shares the same taste in music as I do, but its a definite buy. Its hard to listen to sometimes only because the juxtaposition of acoustic guitar and electronic rhythms are contrasting, but that doesnt make it bad at all. its what makes it work beautifully

Below is a track which was unreleased from this album, called The Game.


----------



## voidvoid

"dark, acoustic, insightful, folk, deep, symbolic, electronic, angry, just plain amazing" this sounds totally awesome. But its goddamn MADONNA. Are you sure?!?!


----------



## S O L A R I S

BlueTank,
How rediculously good is Pantera!!!! I only know this song from them, but omg. its on a totally another level! I would imagine theyd be great in concert.

Inzom,
Youtube the songs first! its very wierd to explain what genre of music it is, its very acoustic thats how I could explain it.

Another album that you might like is The Cardigan's Gran Turismo. Its got a similar feel, also one of my favorites


----------



## pancake

slice said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be5YLJWDxLY#t=00m20s


Love Orbital


----------



## Zee Deveel

THIS.

Watch it all.

(please)


----------



## BlueTank

Zee Deveel said:


> THIS.
> 
> Watch it all.
> 
> (please)


Sony blocked it in my country (US)


----------



## Zee Deveel

BlueTank said:


> Sony blocked it in my country (US)


Oh!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Brokowski

Trip and Stumble by Defiance, Ohio

My link


----------



## septimus

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

I wish my speakers worked


----------



## a4u

Help, I'm Alive - Metric 
basically.

Mood:
Don't Panic - Coldplay


----------



## BlueTank

.............. Lyrics


----------



## voidvoid

Ah good old Underoath







Brings back memories of The Beautiful Mistake, Saosin, From Autumn To Ashes, Rites Of Spring, Idaho, Further Seems Forever... all good bands.


----------



## voidvoid

Oh and "Senses Fail" their old stuff is epic.


----------



## S O L A R I S

Flashbacks from the 90's are the best!

Seal - Crazy





Enjoy!


----------



## BlueTank

Hell yeah. Did you like Hopesfalls older stuff? The Bending is so great.






I saw From Autumn to Ashes live in a concert with Unearth. Also had Hope Conspiracy and A Static Lullaby i believe... and a ton of other cool bands, back in like 2000 or 2001? Small little venue.. cost me like 12$. shirts were like 8 or 10$ or something. Oh the good old days.


----------



## Flare88

Everlong
Foo Fighters....oh yea






And I wonder 
When I sing along with you 
If everything could ever feel this real forever 
If anything could ever be this good again

The only thing I'll ever ask of you 
You've got to promise not to stop when I say when 
She sang


----------



## kaitlyn_b

A Passing Notion by Daydream Nation


----------



## Brando2600

Led Zeppelin - No Quarter

Please check it out, it's one of my favorite songs.


----------



## BlueTank

They did such a great job on this album.

Zao - A Last Time for Everything - Album: The Fear is What Keeps Us Here






A last time for everything
My head is burning inside
Once again they've found me
Their swirling voices fill my ears
Leave this all behind you
Screaming their way into my mind
Leaving everything you know behind
I'm in fast-forward and you're in rewind
The song plays when life an death align
The shaking seems so still
When you're shaking as well
In time we all crossover alive inside our death
Fear escapes alongside of my breath
A last time for everything
Time stops for one
But not for another
Sever the great strings of the earth
The fear is what keeps us here


----------



## BlueTank

Brando2600 said:


> Led Zeppelin - No Quarter
> 
> Please check it out, it's one of my favorite songs.


Hey hey


----------



## voidvoid

I used to listen to Zao aswell. Good stuff. Funny thing how they were christians or atleast churchgoers or whatever, but then they got banned from their church or something because the minister was all like "Nah, nothing that sounds this evil can be good" lulz.


----------



## Hoopesy

I was recently browsing the used metal CD's at a local indie record store and picked up "The fire in our throats will beckon the thaw" by a post-rock/metal band called Pelican. It's instrumental music but its just as gripping as a song with vocals. I'm loving it and highly recommend it!

Pelican - Autumn Into Summer


----------



## voidvoid

Yeah man, we've been discussing bands like Pelican in what I thought was this thread... Instrumental/Post-Rock is amazing.


----------



## BlueTank

Yeah I listened to Zao very little at first and didn't really care for them. But the latest album really got me into them. I listen to it quite a bit. The older stuff, eh I dunno.

Fire In Their Throats is an _amazing_ album. When it came out I listened to it nightly before bed. Pelican is great!!!! You have to listen to Angel Tears though. Thats the song that really got me going on Pelican. I will just loop that song sometimes. It so Sad that Isis stopped. But they left behind amazing music. All of Pelicans stuff is great and each has its own sort of different feel to it.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=M8a-PvtV4o0[/media]

I'm sure Claymore has already heard this album by now...

[media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bhgaTL1vWVQ


----------



## voidvoid




----------



## voidvoid




----------



## voidvoid




----------



## voidvoid

I almost get tears in my eyes when I listen to Sigur Ros. Sometimes I do.

Some youtube comment quotes:

Festival: "lie down on your bed listening to this﻿ song and you'll feel alive again..."

Ara Batur: "Sigur Rós should perform this song for﻿ the entire world just before the sun explodes."

He sings in a mix of Icelandic and nonsense. His vocals are meant as just another instrument.


----------



## EverDream

I listened to Sigur Ros a few years ago. There was this song I really liked.

One of my fav bands is the Swedish progressive metal band, Pain Of Salvation. Daniel Gildenlöw is a genius!
Listen to this video Pain of Salvation - Ashes:





Another video (Nightmist):


----------



## EverDream

I remember what song that was. Sigur Ros- Vaka.


----------



## EverDream

Inzom said:


>


WOW. Beautiful.


----------



## EverDream

Inzom said:


>


This is the most relaxing song I've heard for a long time. Going to sleep while listening to this sounds great.








Thanks!


----------



## BlueTank

Since we are talking about -touching- songs... heres one I listen to a lot.






Edit: found one with better quality


----------



## BlueTank

And if you want to get literal for this thread


----------



## BlueTank

Inzom said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=a1nrtRLhvuQ


*
BAD ASS!

*
EDIT: Maybeshewill just got a new fan. thanks*.

*


----------



## S O L A R I S

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMf_jFBsrzc

Bally Sagoo - Dil Cheez

90's Indian music at its best!


----------



## Brando2600

If you wanna' leave, better build a rocket


----------



## voidvoid

*Lyrics:*

Unity constructing isolation
Conformity constructing tyranny
Bureaucracy and administration
A new cold wave of anxiety

Head high
March forth
Don't ask
Don't talk
Kneel down
Conform
Decay
Forlorn

Pax Psychosis is just a matter of time
With a cold steel logo pointing to the sky
Free burgers for you, once you've paid the price
Just take in those rules and never ever think twice

A new formed order - So you can sleep tight
Controlling forces - A covert genocide
Populist thinking - So you can rest your mind
Just like we've seen before - yet we ignore the eagle's cries

Head high
March forth
Don't ask
Don't talk
Kneel down
Conform
Decay
Forlorn

Pax Psychosis is just a matter of time
With a cold steel logo pointing to the sky
Free burgers for you, once you've paid the price
Just take in those rules and never ever think twice

Exchange your culture for a Disney smile
Constrict your view for a cheaper petrol mile
Exhume the shame we burden and turn upon the rest
Is this what you want? Is this what you request?

Head high
March forth
Don't ask
Don't talk
Kneel down
Conform
Decay
Forlorn

Pax Psychosis is just a matter of time
With a cold steel logo pointing to the sky
Free burgers for you, once you've paid the price
Just take in those rules and never ever think twice


----------



## Hoopesy

BlueTank said:


> Yeah I listened to Zao very little at first and didn't really care for them. But the latest album really got me into them. I listen to it quite a bit. The older stuff, eh I dunno.
> 
> Fire In Their Throats is an _amazing_ album. When it came out I listened to it nightly before bed. Pelican is great!!!! You have to listen to Angel Tears though. Thats the song that really got me going on Pelican. I will just loop that song sometimes. It so Sad that Isis stopped. But they left behind amazing music. All of Pelicans stuff is great and each has its own sort of different feel to it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=M8a-PvtV4o0[/media]
> 
> I'm sure Claymore has already heard this album by now...
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bhgaTL1vWVQ


Oh man I love Isis! I actually got to see them live on their final tour with Melvins (another amazing band). Really great show and the crowd was so into it. A great experience all around. But I saw Australasia at the same store. I might go back and pick it up as this song is awesome! Thanks for turning me on to it, digging it so far.


----------



## BlueTank

Hoopesy said:


> Oh man I love Isis! I actually got to see them live on their final tour with Melvins (another amazing band). Really great show and the crowd was so into it. A great experience all around. But I saw Australasia at the same store. I might go back and pick it up as this song is awesome! Thanks for turning me on to it, digging it so far.


Yea it was really cool to see Isis and Pelican live in the same show. It was my second time seeing Pelican. I kept missing Isis before







. I was sad to hear about the end of them.

old:


----------



## voidvoid

*A Perfect Circle - Imagine (John Lennon Cover, ZDay 2010 video edition)*


----------



## voidvoid

*Otep - Warhead*


----------



## voidvoid

*Jónsi - Grow Till Tall*


----------



## voidvoid

*Jónsi - Sticks and Stones*


----------



## MagdaLena

_*Nemo by Nightwish
This is me for forever
One of the lost ones
The one without a name
Without an honest heart as compass

This is me for forever
One without a name
These lines the last endeavor
To find the missing lifeline

Oh how I wish
For soothing rain
All I wish is to dream again
My loving heart
Lost in the dark
For hope I'd give my everything

My flower
Withered between
The pages two and three
The once and forever bloom gone with my sins

Walk the dark path
Sleep with angels
Call the past for help
Touch me with your love
And reveal to me my true name

Oh how I wish
For soothing rain
All I wish is to dream again
My loving heart
Lost in the dark
For hope I'd give my everything

Oh how I wish
For soothing rain
Oh how I wish to dream again
Once and for all
And all for once
Nemo my name for evermore

Nemo sailing home
Nemo letting go

Oh how I wish
For soothing rain
All I wish is to dream again
My loving heart
Lost in the dark
For hope I'd give my everything

Oh how I wish
For soothing rain
Oh how I wish to dream again
Once and for all
And all for once
Nemo my name for evermore

Nemo my name for evermore

And
Gravity by A Perfect Circle
Lost again, broken and weary
Unable to find my way
Tail in hand, dizzy and clearly
Unable to just let this go

I am surrendering to gravity and the unknown
Catch me, heal me,
Lift me back up to the sun
I choose to live...

I fell again, like a baby
Unable to stand on my own
Tail in hand, dizzy and clearly
Unable to just let this go

I am surrendering to gravity and the unknown
Catch me, heal me
Lift me back up to the sun
I choose to live...
I choose to live...
I choose to live...

Catch me, heal me
Lift me back up to the sun
Help me survive the bottom

Calm these hands before they
Snare another pill and
Drive another nail down
Another needy hole
Please release me...

I am surrendering to the gravity and the unknown
Catch me heal me
Lift me back up to the sun
I choose to live...
I choose to live...*_


----------



## Antihero

I'm sure this is written for a DP sufferer









FADE TO BLACK-METALLICA

Life, it seems, will fade away
Drifting further every day
Getting lost within myself
Nothing matters, no one else

I have lost the will to live
Simply nothing more to give
There is nothing more for me
Need the end to set me free

Things not what they used to be
Missing one inside of me
Deathly lost, this can't be real
Can't stand this hell I feel

Emptiness is filling me
To the point of agony
Growing darkness taking dawn
I was me, but now he's gone

No one but me can save myself, but it's too late
Now I can't think, think why I should even try

Yesterday seems as though it never existed
Death greets me warm, now I will just say goodbye, *Goodbye*


----------



## BlueTank




----------



## Guest

for anyone who enjoys.. fantasy folk and neoclassical music..

Narsilion - monteserrat





Trobar de Morte- When the spirit sing





Luigi Rubino- "glace of dust"





Lugio Rubino - meets darkness





Artesia - Tristee





Ophelia's Dream - Corpus..





Angels of Venice - tears of the world





OTHER GENRE

Beach house -silver soul


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Nomak - Sanctuary

Carter Burwell - A Marvel


----------



## Ivan Hawk




----------



## weird_artist

On a bad day- any of Bif Naked's sad songs,
On a good day/when I am grasping for something to keep me here Everything (Bif Naked)
(the chorus & one of the verses)
Everyday, live it like it's your last one.
Every kiss, kiss it like it's your first love.
If I had one wish; then I would wish
that you could live today like
everyday, everyday is your last one.

Dip your feet in to the ocean.
Let the sun beat on your skin.
Soak in every emotion,
that you never thought you'd live.
And never take for granted,
every breath you're breathing in.
Go everywhere you've never been.

Bif Naked

I actually want that tattooed in script writing, to remind me to keep going.


----------



## Pablo

Ivan Hawk said:


> Post music that expresses your depersonalized perception or current mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music of all genres and all decades. We might have sounds from peaceful to trippy. mellow to chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is your personal choice of music!
> 
> here is some music that expresses me:
> 
> *Mylo - Paris Four Hundred (SebastiAn mix)
> DJ Shadow - Building Steam With A Grain Of Salt
> Moby - Inside
> Prefuse 73 - Perverted Undertone
> The Cinematic Orchestra - All things to all men
> The Cinematic Orchestra - Familiar Ground
> Massive Attack - Future Proof
> Mr Scruff - So Long
> Kavinsky - Grand Canyon
> Toto - Africa
> Alex Cortiz - A Chill
> Daft Punk - Face to Face
> The Cinematic Orchestra - Oregon
> Shadow Dancer - Loader
> Editors - Camera (SebastiAn Remix)
> Tears for Fears - Pale Shelter
> Nightmares on Wax - Night's Interlude
> Pixies - Where Is My Mind? *


I Like a lot of these, first time I heard some of these artists and mixes and has given me a lot to try download

For me some of the Dark Knight soundtrack is pretty good for expressing some crazy feelings, although it sounds pretty menacing like there is some impending doom lol 



 also the Inception soundtrack 



 both are done by Hans Zimmerman I think


----------



## Pablo

Oh yeah and Unkle one of the best videoa ive seen


----------



## Doppelgänger

Great topic! I usually listen to the following 2 songs when I want to let some sadness out by bathing in sadness for a while.

Placebo - Song To Say Goodbye





Then:

Alice in Chains: Nutshell





Many more to come. As many as my moods at least


----------



## Doppelgänger

The following song is by an Italian singer I deeply love. Songs like these have the power to heal my soul.

Elisa: A Little Over Zero





What shall I do, just to feel
A little over zero, a little over
Now that I'm sadness
Now that I'm weakness
Gonna walk like it's for ever
Gonna walk because it would save me
And my fragility could kill me
Is this the best I can be?
Is this the best I can give?

'Cause I wanna break out and
just live my life
I wanna wake up and
find out I'm alive

A saint for each bone
Would be magical
It would feel so all consuming
That I burn out just like paper
And my serenity it will kill me, so?
Is this the best I can be ?
Is this the best I can give
'Cause I wanna break out and
just live my life
I wanna wake up and
find out I'm alive
I wanna break out 
and just live my life
I wanna wake up and
find out I'm alive

Is this the best I can be?
Is this the best I can give 
Is this the best I can give to you?


----------



## Doppelgänger

I'm on a roll. Sorry guys but I really find this is therapeutic. This song reminds me of all the decisions I had to put off until the next day while struggling to get out of the fog of depersonalization. And how less of a man that made me feel.

DJ Tiesto feat Matt Hales: UR


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Pablo said:


> Oh yeah and Unkle one of the best videoa ive seen







Check out this DJ Shadow excerpt re-cut of this video, "Rabbit's Blood on the Motorway."
Love them both! The original is obviously much better still, but this re-cut is pretty interesting none the less.
DJ Shadow and UNKLE have worked together in some projects.


----------



## Doppelgänger

Ivan Hawk said:


> Check out this DJ Shadow excerpt re-cut of this video, "Rabbit's Blood on the Motorway."
> Love them both! The original is obviously much better still, but this re-cut is pretty interesting none the less.
> DJ Shadow and UNKLE have worked together in some projects.


 Oh man, I had forgotten about this song/video! Both song and video are awesome. Thanks

No too sure about DJ Shadow's version just yet, but that doesn't mean it will not grow into me.


----------



## voidvoid




----------



## Doppelgänger

DJ Tiesto: Walking on clouds





Chase faded days
with eyes that cannot see
I wanna feel it again
washing over me
discover all of you
one moment at a time
taste smell secret cell
your soul it touches mine

I wanna feel up
hope knows I need it this way
like I'm walking on clouds
I can't come down
even if you wanted me to
I can't come down
even if you wanted me to

no one can stop me
I'm never satisfied
I take what i want
refuse to be denied
live in the moment
the future can disguise
it's starting to touch us
but I still can't touch the sky

I need to feel up
hope knows I need it this way
like I'm walking on clouds
I can't come down
even if you wanted me
I can't come down
even if you wanted me to


----------



## Doppelgänger

It's Depeche Mode Sunday







Part I

Walking In my Shoes





Only When I lose Myself





Peace


----------



## Doppelgänger

and Part II

Enjoy the Silence





Freelove





Enoy.


----------



## Doppelgänger

DJ Tiesto - Just Be





Delerium - Silence ft. Sarah McLachlan (Tiesto Mix)


----------



## Ivan Hawk

some good stuff here. 6 songs of many varieties and genres. first one is an epic trip 





 (this song OWNS)
watch the official music video here: http://bit.ly/betb29 (they disabled embedding for it. works fine on youtube tho.) I highly suggest Jesu fans check out Massive attack.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYwyjwFg-Zg


----------



## Ivan Hawk

with the release of the new Fallout New Vegas, I figured I'd post this classic ambient from Fallout 1. Epic, just epic.





Gotta love this one too. 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3fqE01YYWs


----------



## Ivan Hawk

one of the best movies and soundtracks of all time





the game had one hell of a soundtrack , but the movie was a flop.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVUijpnxgbM


----------



## Pablo

This not so much expresses bad feeling so much but it stirs up some feelings id forgotten, some great vocal


----------



## Doppelgänger

Hi Pablo,

I was gonna post this very same song. I love Katy B and I have had Magnetic Man's album and DJ Fresh's Kryptonite on constant loop all day. You know what, I'll post one very inspiring song when it comes to energy









DJ Fresh - Gold Dust





Coz we should learn to forget about our symptoms and just dance them off.


----------



## TheStarter

*This song is all about DP and DR. total anger, confusion, panic, not knowing what to do.* Oh, and heroin.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUWvYFRCm8o
And this will be for moments you want feel sad


----------



## Doppelgänger

Placebo - Running Up That Hill (Kate Bush Cover)






It doesn't hurt me.
You wanna feel how it feels?
You wanna know, know that it doesn't hurt me?
You wanna hear about the deal I'm making?
You be running up that hill
You and me be running up that hill

And if I only could,
Make a deal with God,
And get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
Be running up that building.
If I only could, oh...

You don't wanna hurt me,
But see how deep the bullet lies.
Unaware that I'm tearing you asunder.
There's a thunder in our hearts, baby.
So much hate for the ones we love?
Tell me, we both matter, don't we?

You, be running up that hill
You and me, be running up that hill
You and me won't be unhappy.

And if I only could,
Make a deal with God,
And get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
Be running up that building,
If I only could, oh...

C'mon, baby, c'mon, c'mon, darling,
Let me steal this moment from you now.
C'mon, angel, c'mon, c'mon, darling,
Let's exchange the experience, oh...'

And if I only could,
Make a deal with God,
And get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
With no problems [x2]

'If I only could, be running up that hill.'


----------



## Doppelgänger

30 Seconds to Mars: Closer to the Edge






I remember one moment, I tried to forget 
I lost myself, is it better not said 
Now I'm closer to the edge

It was a thousand to one 
And a million to two 
Time to go down in flames and I'm taking you 
Closer to the edge

No, I'm not saying I'm sorry 
One day maybe we'll meet again 
No, I'm not saying I'm sorry 
One day maybe we'll meet again 
NO NO NO NO

Can can can you imagine a time when the truth ran free 
The birth of a song and the death of a dream 
Closer to the edge

This never ending story 
Paid for with pride and fate 
We all fall short of glory 
LOST IN OUR FATE

No, I'm not saying I'm sorry 
One day maybe we'll meet again 
No, I'm not saying I'm sorry 
One day maybe we'll meet again 
NO NO NO NO

NO NO NO NO

I will never forget 
NO NO 
I will never regret 
NO NO 
I WILL LIVE MY LIFE 
NO NO NO NO 
I will never forget 
NO NO 
I will never regret 
NO NO 
I WILL LIVE MY LIFE

No, I'm not saying I'm sorry 
One day maybe we'll meet again 
NO NO 
No, I'm not saying I'm sorry 
One day maybe we'll meet again 
NO NO NO NO

Closer to the edge 
Closer to the edge 
NO NO NO NO

Closer to the edge 
Closer to the edge 
NO NO NO NO

Closer to the edge


----------



## codeblue213

RITES OF SPRING - For Want of(old school emo)


----------



## Morse

It's just a good angry song to listen to when you're upset.


----------



## codeblue213

Megadeth is always cool!

Here's a very cool band from Nagoya, Japan that helps me alot when feeling down.

lynch. - A Gleam In Eye


----------



## Latent

*Kerli - Walking On Air*


----------



## Ivan Hawk




----------



## Latent

*STRATA LYRICS "Piece By Piece"*






I found these plastic parts and wires
Let's split me open at the seams
And rip out everything inside
Make room for all these new machines
Sew me up, pray that i survive
A brand new me
Piece by piece

Stay here and watch me bleed
It's a brand new me, piece by piece

I'll leave a black tear in the sky
To help remember what you've seen
And I'll set this place on fire
Just break and burn down everything
I'm made of plastic parts and wires now
I wont feel anything

Stay here and watch me bleed
It's a brand new me, piece by piece

My flesh, my bones, my blood
They hold my hate, my love
They hold my hate, my pain...
Just take a breath and walk away

Stay here and watch me bleed
It's a brand new me, piece by piece...​


----------



## Doppelgänger

Thanks to TheUniversalistArtist for introducing me to this one.

Pink Floyd - Coming Back to Life


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-7d14o42Nk


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D70kcZvgZc


----------



## Ivan Hawk




----------



## RedRain

No One's There - Korn

This band, for me, really seem to understand the feelings deep inside.


----------



## codeblue213

SAMIAM - Don't Break Me






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3PS17WLx0M

Feel Like Shit..Deja Vu lyrics

Don't you tell me that I'm dreaming 'cause I've been here before
But that don't mean that I want to be from here anymore!

Cause I feel like shit-but who are you to say
I don't know I had to have a right to feel this way
I feel like shit-time after time
So don't be trying to tell me it's all in my mind
I feel like shit-but you don't really care
Except my God he used a four letter word in there

I feel like shit-what am I to you?
I feel like shit. Deja vu!
And when I feel like shit, I feel like shit!

I feel like shit-I'm sorry to say
Do you fuckin' think I like feeling this way
I feel like shit-what do you expect me to do
I feel like shit, deja vu!

This ain't my imagination
Lost all thoughts and concentration
Time goes on day after day
But still If feel the same fuckin' way!
Feel like shit, deja vu!

Always feeling out of place
Hiding behind a smiling face
There just ain't no pretty words
Can't you see it fuckin' hurts!

You know I feel like shit-deja vu
Feel like shit-deja vu
Feel like shit-deja vu
And when I feel like shit I feel like shit


----------



## Ivan Hawk

A good laugh for dark humor fans! this is pretty silly hearing such lyrics with his comforting swing tone of voice.
Not to be taken literally. It's just funny to think of someone snapping in this very formal swing way of entertaining people instead of being violence. I could see this with a Sweeney Todd music video.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTpky_UCNXc


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAGHkoVjPqo


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHdeK4bJpSk


----------



## BlackParasol

I have a lot. Lots of Radiohead and Yorke.

A Rat's Nest by Thom Yorke. The video is fan-created, and I adore it. This is probably the song that I connect with best when I'm depressed and sad.

Mr. and Mrs. Compost by Bibio. This is something I hear when I'm happy, usually around nature. The fan created video fits well.

Myxomatosis by Radiohead. I hear this whenever I reflect on some of the struggles I've had with alcohol, cigarettes, and designer drugs.

Karma Police by Radiohead. The ending is what I connect with most and what moves me most - from 2:28 until the end. I feel like this song describes most of my life. "Ohhh, for a minute there, I lost myself, I lost myself." All the sounds and electronic noises are just godly to me.

Tiny Cities Made of Ashes by Modest Mouse. This is for when I'm feeling dark or a little closer to myself. Video's kinda stupid, though.

Sleepy by Foob. It's track number 11 on the playlist to the right, but I think all the songs are worth listening to. Weirdly enough, Sleepy makes me feel okay with the thought of dying. This song always makes me think of sitting in a crowded mall on a bench, and all the people are rushing by at abnormal speeds, and I'm just calmly sitting there with my cat (nicknamed "Foob" long before I discovered this song) watching a fountain in front of me, and everything is fine. I like to imagine that that's what death will be like: I'll get to hear this song over and over for eternity in the afterlife, watching the living rush around a crowded mall and staring at a pretty mall fountain with my cat sitting next to me. (Kinda weird, I'm very aware. But it's comforting.)
This song holds a lot of significance for the simple fact that I found it by typing my cat's nickname into Windows Media player when I was 11. That, and it's beautiful.

Compliments by Bloc Party. Another good depressing song. "We sit and we sigh. And nothing gets done. Nicotine and bacteria."

Plans by Grizzly Bear. This is such a gorgeous song, and makes me think a lot of the future, and the person I want to be one day.

Rhinestone Eyes by Gorillaz. This song fits nearly every mood I'm in, it seems.

There's a lot more, but that's all I'll post for now.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFSmvZRLZWU


----------



## T-Mart

The Specials- Do Nothing





"I'm just living in a life without meaning
I walk and walk, do nothing
I'm just living in a life without feeling
I talk and talk, say nothing"


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh83VxuZj9g


----------



## daniyellyshmoo

music does absolutely nothing for me anymore :c infact i usually cant even focus on it because i have too many thoughts racing through my head. i miss when music could put me in a great mood. any tips on how i can focus on just one thing at a time and not get distracted by my own thoughts and whats going on around me?


----------



## Ivan Hawk

daniyellyshmoo said:


> music does absolutely nothing for me anymore :c infact i usually cant even focus on it because i have too many thoughts racing through my head. i miss when music could put me in a great mood. any tips on how i can focus on just one thing at a time and not get distracted by my own thoughts and whats going on around me?


Hang in there brother.







Try another path. There _is _one for you. In life, we can be our best friend or worst enemy - accepting what is inevitable and questioning what is only probable reveals greater truth that cures. The more you look beyond the illusions of a culture and system of conformity unlike your natural born self - the more you become your self and impress heavy conformists with confidence they have yet to understand.







Meditate and practice letting the thoughts "come and go" instead of forcing them to go. It's ok to have them, but they don't exactly have to bother you. just for 20 minutes+. Everyone has the time. Hope this helps brother. Feel free to PM with more info and catch me in the chat. Power to you!


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP_Yn4qbleo&feature=related


----------



## shanecleark

Music is a good laugh for the dark humour fans.This is pretty nice hearing such a lyrics with the sweet tone of voice.Music can make me fresh and tension free.I feel so relax when i listen music.While listening the music we can dance and feel so active.It is nice think to listen music,this can make our body relax.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYSDC3cHoZs oh man, memories. gotta post more metallica





Just noticed embedding disabled on [email protected]#$%*'cker.
just click their links to see on youtube instead.


----------



## TheStarter

Rape me


----------



## Ivan Hawk

@Don Steffa - don't use Auto-play dude lol

[quote = h0e1r1e6t1i8c8]People form their identities based on what other people think of them, a significant other is generally pretty central to a person's identity.
[/quote]
very true. the greatest significant others pretty much have to "fall into place" without many questions or doubts. There's a reason they call it a "match." While appearances age, the fundamental aspects of personalities based on genetics last a lifetime. good stuff, good stuff.














[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYkXF3o0hCY

creepy


----------



## Guest

Man Of The World
by Peter Green

Place To Be
Nick Drake

Love Me
Bonnie Prince Billy


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv9IPIGR6uk


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdAXPWvy4E8


----------



## Ivan Hawk

breathtaking music (really picks up after 1:00):





epic moment of silence.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZphC0_XpDp4


----------



## Strangerdanger

nice to connect to something, even if it's just a song
sigh no more by mumford and sons


----------



## somachinaski87

this and other Joy Division songs make me pretty positive that Ian Curtis suffered from DR.


----------



## ananon

Honestly, Just the end....






EDIT: In fact, this isn't entirely a DP thought, though there's some involved, this is like, how I feel.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atZiU2Ka8w8


----------



## S O L A R I S

Madonna - Love Profusion





This is one of my all time favorite songs from my all time favorite album. The song is called love profusion taken from madonna's American Life album


----------



## RedRain

Falling To Pieces - Faith No More


----------



## Breebalah

I really love Emilie Autumn. I am excited to see that i may have more stuff in commmon than i thought with people on this site


----------



## S O L A R I S

XX-INTO

SO EPIC!


----------



## Ivan Hawk

w000, bring it ONNN!!!





Bad...asss...holyyy shit this is good electro
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfSkMYYjTlA


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Dayum, what a remix. interesting





Lonely...Island...EPIC...lmao - just heard this new one
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Son of a bitch... I just hear this remix... Holy...Awesome






Effin epic
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3udu4SUsIc


----------



## Anton




----------



## sugarskull




----------



## Anton

I sleep to sigur ros alot, their nice.


----------



## shogun

RedRain said:


> Falling To Pieces - Faith No More


Absolutely love this song, sort of gives my anxiety and break downs a commical view lol

This song describes anxiety and DP


----------



## shogun

When will this end, it goes on and on

Over, and over, and over again.

Keep spinning around I know it won't stop,

Till I step down from this for good


----------



## shogun

These two also capture it beautifully

by myself - linkin park





If i'm killed by the questions like a cancer then i'll be buried in the silence of the answer


----------



## shogun

Dehumanized Disturbed






Lost in slumber, a threat to no one
Weak and humbled in my disgrace
Sweet departure is what I long for
Careless moments to comfort me

Dead philosophy

If I offer you my soul
Will you carry me away?
I cannot be the only one
To be dehumanized again
Left behind

Too determined, to be forgotten
Nothing left to enrapture me
Hard and silent but softly breaking
No beloved to comfort me

Ooh, dead philosophy

If I offer you my soul
Will you carry me away?
I cannot be the only one
To be dehumanized again
Left behind

Feel the determination
Built into my mind

You're never gonna find me
I'll wipe the world away
Your face it will remind me
Just how much I have to leave

If I offer you my soul
Will you carry me away?
I cannot be the only one
To be dehumanized again

Tell, if I offer you my soul
Will you carry me away?
I cannot be the only one
To be dehumanized again

Left behind
Into my mind


----------



## Anton

Like this song alot as it express how i feel with my agoraphobia, panic attacks and DR.

"There is a trap set up for me in every corner of this room. The only way to go is underground."


----------



## Emir

The English Beat, 'Mirror in the Bathroom' (drift gently into mental illness)

Mirror in the bathroom
please talk free
The door is locked
just you and me.
Can I take you to a restaurant
that's got glass tables
You can watch yourself
while you are eating.
Mirror in the bathroom
I just can't stop it,
Every Saturday you see me
window shopping.
Find no interest in the
racks and shelves
Just a thousand reflections
of my own sweet self, self, self...
Mirror in the bathroom
You're my mirror in the bathroom
You're my mirror in the bathroom
You're my mirror in the bathroom...
Mirror in the bathroom
recompense
For all my crimes
of self defense.
Cures you whisper
make no sense
Drift gently into
mental illness.
Mirror in the bathroom
please talk free
The door is locked
just you and me.
Can I take you to a restaurant
that's got glass tables
You can watch yourself
while you are eating.
Mirror in the bathroom
Mirror in the bathroom...


----------



## Fluke93




----------



## Anton

I'm feeling tired of lying, and denying the obvious: We're making like ostridges, holding ourselves as our hostages.


----------



## codeblue213

DP will fall

KILLSWITCH ENGAGE - Reckoning


----------



## Anton

This is for the swedish people.


----------



## S O L A R I S

I just uncovered my long lost PJ Harvey album Stories from the city, stories from the city. I cant believe how amazing the album still is. the below song is intoxicating

PJ Harvey - A place called home


----------



## S O L A R I S

I been in a mood for the alternative 90's music lately, this is sublime

Sneaker Pimps - Six Underground


----------



## S O L A R I S

Portishead - Glory Box


----------



## S O L A R I S

such a happy song, i listen to it whenever i need a pick me up in a somber type of way

Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights


----------



## Anton




----------



## Antihero




----------



## Arcadius

I am sure it's about DP


----------



## Anton

Not long ago, and yet the image is so vague 
I hesitate to label it a memory 
There was a show of local color and I felt astray
Cause I had nothing to offer but insufficiency

And you know that it's such a bitch 
When you learn to scratch that itch 
Of blatant fallibility 
Sooner to some, but eventually 
All gets pointed in the same direction 
While the human masses and their vague conceptions
Obliterate each other with impunity 
And you wonder, â€œwhat's in this for me?â€

To another abyss 
To no avail 
The search is bound to fail 
To another abyss 
To no avail 
So long ago I set sail 
And it chills me to the bone 
That I'm so far away from home 
To another abyss

So what should I do now? What should I celebrate? 
Given finite means and a penchant to depreciate 
How can I still avow and depend upon a state 
That cares nothing for my happiness, welfare, or fate?

And I know I can't explain 
The commotion in my brain 
Like a terrifying reality 
Deconstructed but inadequately 
All gets pointed in the same direction 
While the human masses and their vain conceptions 
Obliterate each other with impunity 
And release the weight of history


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Cinematic Orchestra - Late Night Tales
Listen to track 1 and 2.


----------



## Antihero

Marilyn Manson-In the shadow of the valley of death

We have no future
Heaven wasn't made for me
We burn ourselves to hell
As fast as it can be
And I wish that I
Could be the king
Then I'd know that I am not alone

Maggots put on shirts
Sell each other shit
Sometimes I feel so worthless
Sometimes I feel discarded
I wish that I was good enough
Then I'd know that I am not alone

Death is policeman
Death is a priest
Death is a stereo
Death is T.V
Death is the tarot
Death is an angel and
Death is our God, killing us all

She put the seeds in me
Plant this dying tree
She's a burning string
And I'm just the ashes
She put the seeds in me
Plant this dying tree
She's a burning string
And I'm just the ashes


----------



## howmuchforhappy




----------



## Anton




----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QTp5yhLRGI


----------



## Anton

Haven't seen the sun in weeks
My skin is getting pale
Haven't got a mind left to speak
And I'm skinny as a rail

Lightbulbs are getting dim
My interests are starting to wane
I'm told it's everything a man could want
And I shouldn't complain

Conversations getting dull
There's a constant buzzing in my ears
Sense of humor's void and numb
And I'm bored to tears

I'm bored to tears, yeah...
I'm bored to tears, yeah...

If you're looking for an accomplice
A confederate, somebody's who's helpless
You're gonna find, you'll find yourself alone

If you're looking for cut-throat
Singing above note, looking for a scapegoat
You're gonna find, you'll find yourself alone

Looking for sympathy
I can get you something
Something good, something good to eat

Haven't had a decent meal
My brain is fried
Haven't slept a week for real
My tongue is tied

The Raconteurs - Consoler of the Lonely


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Working on a nice Grooveshark playlist called "The Universe Beyond Life"
Check it Out: Listen Now
Full songs to play whenever you want.
Click "Play All" to cue up the entire list
Something to listen to while working on art


----------



## resonantblue

Ayato said:


> Great topic, here is a few of mine:
> 
> Radiohead - Like spinning plates
> Nebulosity - Alice in Wonderland
> Radiohead - Reckoner (basically any radiohead, actually)
> Boards of Canada - eagle in your mind
> Pink Floyd - Vegetable Man
> Jonathan Halper - Leaving my old life behind/I am a hermit
> Joy Division - Isolation
> Jerry Whitman - To bad your crazy
> Sonic Youth - Schizophrenia
> Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
> Pixies - Where is my mind


I LOVE Boards of Canada! All their music is perfect for all sort of disassociation though sometimes it makes it worse, by making me "trip out" (which I used to enjoy but can no longer handle)


----------



## resonantblue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMkqbY0oGKQ


----------



## resonantblue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j78nMSCbBSU


----------



## resonantblue

haha.. I got a bit carried away. I like this whole song thing. Makes me feel a lot better. Music has been very helpful


----------



## resonantblue

Ivan Hawk said:


> Working on a nice Grooveshark playlist called "The Universe Beyond Life"
> Check it Out: Listen Now
> Full songs to play whenever you want.
> Click "Play All" to cue up the entire list
> Something to listen to while working on art


nice playlist, I'm listening right now


----------



## resonantblue

always makes me feel strong:


----------



## Guest

My link


----------



## Antihero




----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTuuK92WLE4&feature=related


----------



## resonantblue




----------



## RedRain




----------



## codeblue213

*Lifetime - Knives, Bats, New Tats*


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLa0-sQg1YM


----------



## codeblue213




----------



## codeblue213




----------



## codeblue213




----------



## aviona

Paradise Circus feat. Hope Sandoval - Massive Attack

Body Song - Patients

Walking - The Dodos

Caffeinated Consciousness - TV on the Radio

Beauty Beats - Beats Antique

All the Trees of the Field Will Clap Their Hands - Sufjan Stevens

Hot Math - Andrew Bird

Fireworks - Animal Collective

Once in a Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auzfTPp4moA


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB3tmC2f3t0


----------



## Ivan Hawk

LOL This is so BOSS





and some epic chill
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bsv0pTIBg7g


----------



## iamfe

Slipknot, Vermillion pt 2


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmWaDDVa2_g


----------



## codeblue213

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b62DSCwJMuc


----------



## Ivan Hawk

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSvT3uSngrk


----------



## dpblake




----------



## count_me_in

The king in I died
He kept floating past my eyes and singing his songs
Life was good now death's all wrong
Cause you can't feel a thing
No heart flutters in late spring
You just drift and pray for sun-kissed golden days

And I can't hold what's in my hand
Don't do any good to say this isn't what I planned
And little kids sliding down the steel park slide
Little kids can't play with things that died
Sometimes all I want is one favorite song
And two to three minutes don't seem so long
And where's my mom I want to hold her tight
She's so far away from crowded nights

...


----------



## dpblake

this song will make you FEEL


----------



## iwillgetbetter2

I am covered in skin
No one gets to come in


----------



## Emma403

Music definitely helps with my DP & DR. Many people don't take this genre of music seriously or don't even know about it but dubstep really helps me feel "real". Check it out, I hope it helps you guys also!

Lies by doctor p
big boss by doctor p

Also, anyone come to my page and feel free to comment and message, I'm new here and would really appreciate the help!


----------



## Ivan Hawk




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## RamonX

White noise


----------



## Nouf

I'm about to lose my mind 
I NEED a doctor
to BRING ME BACK TO LIFE..!!!!!


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Incredible. Just incredible. Gives you a moment to really think deeply and meditate on life - feel the fires of life all around you. Feel the reality grow deep and immerse you in all directions.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAt0X2nlXZo
the epic beat to taking back control.

1979 (Vaux Cover) - smashing pumpkins song - very nice cover. Just found this! More hard-hit with some Jesu intensity.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ivan Hawk

Salterello _ - Instampitta (epic Renaissance music) __

The Haunted Ocean - Waltz With Bashir

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfVfK__oYgs_


----------



## Steve4




----------



## Tim




----------



## Depersonal Eyes

Eisley - "Telescope Eyes", "Go away"
Blink 182 - "Here's Your Letter"
Flyleaf - "Sick"

And this reminds me of the chat room here on certain occasions....

Be Your own Pet "The Kelly Affair" when it says -

"It could be dangerous
living in this valley!
Everybody here parties all the time!
Everybody here's got sex on their minds!
Everybody here is popping pills!"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn-TcPTL1go


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun

The band Marillion have a lot of suspiciously profound lyrics related to this topic. This is one I've been listening to a lot lately:






_A hundred nights of fun and games 
A thousand empty glasses 
I feel it change 
And stay the same 
As each day passes
They invite me to their gatherings 
In the finer parts of town 
They seem attracted to my indifference 
The irony just knocks me out

And I love them as if I love them 
And they reciprocate with "help" 
But I look up at these mirrors sometimes 
And I can't see myself_


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Leigh

Johnny Cash - Hurt

"_I hurt myself today,
To see if I still feel,
I focus on the pain,
The only thing that's real,

The needle tears a hole,
The old familiar sting,
Try to kill it all away,
But I remember everything,

What have I become,
My sweetest friend,
Everyone I know,
Goes away in the end,

And you could have it all,
My empire of dirt,
I will let you down,
I will make you hurt.

I wear this crown of thorns,
Upon my liars chair,
Full of broken thoughts,
I cannot repair,

Beneath the stains of time,
The feelings disappear,
You are someone else,
I am still right here.

What have I become,
My sweetest friend,
Everyone I know,
Goes away in the end,

And you could have it all,
My empire of dirt,
I will let you down,
I will make you hurt,

If I could start again,
A million miles away,
I will keep myself,
I would find a way_"


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Definitely can relate to this.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6KnsfLI_Po


----------



## Quifouett




----------



## Chelsea

not a song but i found this inspirational.


----------



## mcalohan

Just a quote from a tune "in too deep and lost in time" foo fighters.


----------



## Overloaded

Oh oh me me I can play this game! I used to listen to music darn near all hours of the day before DP/DR. It was like my drug. Now I don't, which makes me sad...






"Oh doctor
We're dying
There's no use in crying
So live for tomorrow
And do what you have to"

"Oh, let's pray (Oh, let's pray) for something (for something)
To feel good (to feel good) in the morning (In the morning)"


----------



## Montezuma2Tripoli

This song for sure... Fleet Foxes


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Chelsea said:


> not a song but i found this inspirational.


I love stuff like this. People achieving incredible things.


----------



## JCKustom13

I feel like Bad Benny by Rory Gallagher because my Depression and DP keeps turning up again like a bad penny


----------



## mmadrid

This video will guide your perspective! PASS IT ON!


----------



## Chelsea

*Woke up and wished that I was dead*
With an aching in my head
I lay motionless in bed
I thought of you and where you'd gone
and let the world spin madly on

Everything that I said I'd do
Like make the world brand new
And take the time for you
I just got lost and slept right through the dawn
And the world spins madly on

I let the day go by
I always say goodbye
I watch the stars from my window sill
The whole world is moving and I'm standing still


----------



## TheStarter

These voices express my feelings..

GO AWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY, there's nothing more real, legit, than a man suffering with big problems, yet having millions of bucks, basicly nothing to worry about, but still so mentally sick which led to suicide.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Lostwanderer

for when im feeling good..


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Great song! Has some breathtaking moments - though I'm not a fan of that little 90s rap beat in the intro and near the end. Sounds like someone mumbling "reh-ruh-rah" or something lol.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIFEVOrEXhk 
Totally gives off some cool blue morning twilight vibes. chill ambient to jog to.

http://grooveshark.com/s/These+European+Cities/3prulq?src=5


----------



## Boogres

SABBATHHHH


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Numbness

I always listen to this when I'm feeling really out of it


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Ebla by E.S. Posthumus - Breathtaking dark contemporary requiem at its best, watch out! Chilling

You And Whoz Cru by Unforscene - - THIS IS WHAT DP SOUNDS LIKE, OMG

Blues Medieval - Mancha de Rolando - Part after 55 seconds is THIS IS WHAT RECOVERY FROM DP SOUNDS LIKE LOL -



Don Steffa said:


> These voices express my feelings..
> 
> GO AWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY, there's nothing more real, legit, than a man suffering with big problems, yet having millions of bucks, basicly nothing to worry about, but still so mentally sick which led to suicide.


LMAO, Awesome! I hear that man! So damn honest.


----------



## Lostwanderer

"Sitting on the bed, lying wide awake,
There's demons in my head,
And its more than I can take
I think I'm on a roll, 
But I think its kinda weak
Saying all I know is,
Gotta get away from MEEEE"

Relate so much to this song.


----------



## Lostwanderer

Numbness said:


> I always listen to this when I'm feeling really out of it


woah..thanks for this. I've been looking for something soothing like this for awhile.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Very nice song above ^^

Here's another wonderful piece from Hammock. Very similar to the song above!






and something else for that matter

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WakYuvCmNwM


----------



## noname

> Express your feelings through music







I suppose Im not the first


----------



## Liberty

Something in the Way- Nirvana.


----------



## Emillie

Eyes On Fire
Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah
Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah
Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah
Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah
I'll Seek You Out,
Flay You Alive
One More Word And You Won't Survive
And I'm Not Scared Of Your Stolen Power
See Right Through You Any Hour

I Won't Soothe Your Pain
I Won't Ease Your Strain
You'll Be Waiting In Vain
I Got Nothing For You To Gain

I'm Taking It Slow
Feeding My Flame
Shuffling The Cards Of Your Game
And Just In Time
In The Right Place
Suddenly I Will Play My Ace

I Won't Soothe Your Pain (ah-ah-ah-ah)
I Won't Ease Your Strain
(ah-ah-ah-ah)
You'll Be Waiting In Vain
(ah-ah-ah-ah)
I Got Nothing For You To Gain

Eyes On Fire
Your Spine Is Ablaze
Felling Any Foe With My Gaze

And Just In Time
In The Right Place
Steadily Emerging With Grace

Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah,filling Any Foe With My Gaze
Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah, Steadily Emerging With Grace
Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ahh-ahh-ah, Filling Any Foe With My Gaze
Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah, Steadily Emerging With Grace


----------



## Numbness

my Derealization song.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ivan Hawk

How I've felt lately for sure:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGS7CWMsDr4


----------



## harmonykorine

I hadn't expected it, but this actually helps.


----------



## PositiveThinking!




----------



## mimomo

I like to listen to some of these songs as I'm falling asleep. I was able to combine the sound of rain to these tracks as well on a CD, but for those of you on a comp, here's a good website for that.





And my personal favorite:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ktYpaGVUe0


----------



## somethingvague

All I ever listen to is Bright eyes. Conor oberst is my absolute favorite lyricist and a beautiful man in general. I study his music religiously. Some of his lyrics seem to completely describe my thought process and dp. Also to top it off his voice is just filled with so much emotion. Some of his music can be not as great and it actually took me a while to get into, but his very best work is life changing.

"I know a disease that these doctors can't treat, you get trapped on the day you accept all you see is a mirror and a mirror is all it can be. A reflection of something we're missing."

Sends chills up my spine.


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun

First time I heard this song was a live version at the concert I went to, one of the more emotionally charged performances that evening. The studio version has this very cold disconnect by comparison. Everything's sort of just spoken really matter-of-factly as if it's all just kind of there. But for me the delivery gives the lyrics a much heavier impact overall. I can identify with that sense of disconnect. Particularly apparent in the last verse.

"and the phone ringing, and me picking it up
and watching myself do so
in the quiet room

in the june evening and your voice on the other end
and the impossibility of your voice on the other end
and the impossible echo. inside.

boil, boil.
boil, boil"


----------



## Victor Ouriques

I Treat it like I was talking to the DP/DR.

But I listen a lot to low self-steem music


----------



## Untethered

Pixies - Where Is My Mind


----------



## Midnight




----------



## Dadude

Where I come from, you cant afford to look weak. Not even for a second. Its tough.
At my age, the kids from my hood war with them thugs. THATS what I call stress.

Thats how I got DP'ed. It makes me forget things, but some things I dont think I want to.

R.I.P. to all my bros who will never get to kiss their mothers tonight.


----------



## LucidLife

Is there anybody out there - Pink Floyd

This song beautifully expresses how I feel at the moment.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Midnight said:


>


nice


----------



## Syzygi

Sylvia - nice one with tool! Lots of their songs I can relate to.

Todays songs though:

Kansas - Carry on my wayward son "...carry on my wayward son, there'll be peace when you are done, lay your weary head to rest, don't you cry no more...."
The fray - How to save a life "...and I'd stayed up with you all night, had I known how to save a life..."


----------



## QuoAliis

Reflection by Tool: 



Misty Strange Dimension by Nakaido "Chabo" Reichi: 



Take Me Somewhere Nice by Mogwai (I can't post the link.







)
Pretty much any Nine Inch Nails song, as well.


----------



## L.Z.




----------



## L.Z.




----------



## tags

this song calms me down anytime i start getting really anxious. love his deep voice and the music


----------



## Bjorn

HEADPHONES!!!!!

If your in a low mood






If your in a high mood


----------



## Marina N.

"Shake me down" - Cage the Elephant





"even on a cloudy day
i'll keep my eyes fixed on the sun"


----------



## Marina N.

just found this band. love the lyrics.

Black Box Revelations - "Do i Know you"






"Walking in a dream.
Far from any meaning
You're astounished i forgot your name
Trying to get things back
From my memory bank
Nothing helps me
Make a mental chain"






"All that i got
My perception
Lost connection"


----------



## L.Z.




----------



## EnigmaticExistence




----------



## bubbins

.......Today..

.....................10 miles high NIN

......................Wish NIN

......................Somewhat Damaged NIN

......................Eraser NIN

............Tonight

......................Ice never shatter Godflesh

......................The hand that feeds NIN

......................The downward spiral NIN

......................Dehumanoid Pungent Stench

......................Silence Everything turned off............................


----------



## Ivan Hawk




----------



## EnigmaticExistence




----------



## Grublet

deleted.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

- very meditative and full of oxytocin vibes of truth





 - being "in the zone"


----------



## Ivan Hawk

- give it a chance, this gets really epic





 - same for this one


----------



## Victor Ouriques

Faces is very related to DP/DR/Anxiety/Panic

Footprints is also,but relates more to my relationship with my girlfriend where I expected her to help me,but I'm the only one that can help myself.


----------



## Guest

The best song that sums up DP is "Half Man Half Machine", by Goldie lookin' Chain


----------



## Washer

New here, what a great thread! 

The vibe in this song really captures how i feel alot of the time:






Did a cover with a friend, although it has quite another feel to it:


__
https://soundcloud.com/mads-pelt%2Fno-piano-1-jon-brion-cover

And finally, when i get really down because of it:








> Inside my spacious cellar; I do not shine right


----------



## reniform00




----------



## Guest

Duran duran, Ordinary World


----------



## StandAlone

These are some songs that help me chill out:

California- Phantom Planet

Halleljuah- Rufus Wainwright

The Beatles- Here comes the sun

Bob Marley- Three little birds

Bobby McFerrin- Don't worry be happy

Cold Play- Yellow

Cold Play- Strawberry String

Eels- I need some sleep

Jack Johnson- We're going to be friends

Bon Iver- Skinny love

John Denver- Country Roads

Florence and the Machine- Dog days are over


----------



## sheldon780

This screams DPD to me, but more importantly, it screams the notion that you just can't know everything, as much as we'd like that. It's a very happy sounding song, but the overtones of the lyrics are very...disturbing. Love it!

Raven, Dave Mathews Band

Everything is open
Now everything is shut down, down, down
No one is hoping, even if you know
You never know it all
The ground beneath is 
Nothing more than my point of view


----------



## Ivan Hawk




----------



## L.Z.




----------



## L.Z.




----------



## Ivan Hawk

http://ge.tt/6IgVjHl/v/0?c

Rob Dougan - Clubbed to Death (Screwed and Chopped)


----------



## Mr.Dream With No Exit Door




----------



## L.Z.




----------



## plainjane




----------



## L.Z.

Feeling my way through the darkness
Guided by a beating heart
I can't tell where the journey will end
But I know where it starts﻿
They tell me I'm too young to understand
They say I'm caught up in a dream
Well life will pass me by if I don't open up my eyes
Well that's fine by me

So wake me up when it's all over
When I'm wiser and I'm older
All this time I was finding myself
And I didn't know﻿ I was lost


----------



## dpdr

This is exactly me.


----------



## Guest

This is how it can be to lose feeling:


----------



## Ivan Hawk

really captures how i've felt lately

Slo Swerve

And here's the awesome lyrics version too!

Slo Swerve (feat. Jamall Bufford & JMSN)


----------



## faceofanother

The lyrics of my namesake, Face of Another. The artist is Oh Manhattan and the entire album, Spiritual Warfare, is awesome, though not if you don't have a taste for post-hardcore.

"I'm too tired to compromise, it feels like a thousand knives penetrating

They're deep inside, so salt my wounds and show me that I'm alive

Cause everything I feel has started fading.

Here comes the tide, my grave awaits

This is truly genocide, too many men have fallen just like me.

I will stain my arms with ink

And words that I will never speak

Cause everyone would be better off without me

Hold your breath, baby, your transmission's out of key

A subtle way to strap anchors to my body."


----------



## scaredofdpdhelp

The Fray- You Found me






Usher - Numb






Waiting for the end- linkin park






Jessie J- Who you are






There more songs that makes me cry and reminds me( siempre está presente, i dont't know how to say that in english) of dp/dr but imonly remember this ones at the moment.


----------



## Francis

I was listening to mind.in.a.box and suddenly realized how fitting some of their songs are to dp/dr, the dreamweb album was all about someone stuck in a dreamworld though.

Escape






Between worlds






The dream

//www.youtube.com/embed/iuRmXendSU8


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Time traveler - the year is 2808 (click Play All)

http://grooveshark.com/#!/playlist/Time+Travel+2808+Ambient/90544120

Feel it....

*Now You're Stranded* from We Will Die by Constrobuz

http://constrobuz.bandcamp.com/track/now-youre-stranded

_very deep... take time to e__njoy this_

*Nighttime* from Island Getaway II: Life On An Island by Prof. Megablown

http://professormegablown.bandcamp.com/track/nighttime

masterpiece of beats... get your groove ready


----------



## L.Z.




----------



## Ivan Hawk




----------



## Lynxabc




----------



## ChrisHortonHQ




----------



## yosemitedome




----------



## Ivan Hawk




----------



## greenman

Mirror-Lil wayne ft Bruno mars


----------



## greenman

Mad world-Gary Jules


----------



## Meticulous




----------



## greenman

Lonely Day- System of A Down


----------



## L.Z.




----------



## numbum

Less than jake - the science of selling yourself short
Tool - sober
Kid cudi - maniac
Machinehead - deafening silence


----------



## seafoamwaves

How do you embed a video?


----------



## seafoamwaves

.


----------



## greenman

Unwell- matchbox twenty


----------



## Ivan Hawk




----------



## KevinSmith14

Shark Attack - Senses Fail.

Anything by Senses Fail.


----------



## bioluminescence

*The Flaming Lips - Do You Realize?* is a really good song and makes you kind of both sad and happy at the same time; it also describes very well the feelings of suddenly becoming conscious of things you previously just shrugged off as daily life.

*Boards of Canada - In a Beautiful Place Out in the Country* is very relaxing and just overall lovely. Maybe a bit creepy for some not into that type of music, but if you like it, I recommend inspecting Boards of Canada more closely.

*Rubik - Storm in a Glass of Water* is... I don't have anything meaningful to say about it tbh. The lyrics describe the way I feel pretty well. That's all I have to say.

Idk if you guys have heard, probably have, but I'll still remind you that there is a site called 8tracks where you can make your own playlists and share them, it's pretty awesome for finding new music : ). If anyone is willing to make a playlist with songs about DP/DR or something else, it'd be nice to know. I can also help if anyone runs out of music, but I'm not that much of a music nerd and I obviously don't know about all the music in this world : D.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Reminds me a TON of Pelican, wow


----------



## shoopsy

Kanye West- Spaceship


----------



## lostandlooking




----------



## Ivan Hawk

Definitely my vibe for this year

Explosions in the Sky revolutionized post-rock of the 2000s

Where a lot of mainstream can feel shallow and superficial, Explosions is true to the emotion - a real legend to the genre and decade






(set it to 720p )


----------



## sydneylondon

Start Again by Gabrielle Aplin


----------



## gygjghbj

Silverchair - Emotion Sickness


----------



## MiketheAlien




----------



## KyrieLight

Derealization/Depression/Haunting songs: *Or on a daily basis of my poor feelings lol*





 (Resident Evil: Revelations Main Menu)





 (Kyrie II - Death Note OST)





 (Light's Theme - Death Note OST)





 (Nothing Can Be Explained - Bleach OST - *Especially this one for DR, cuz it really can't be explained..*)





 (On The Precipice of Defeat - Bleach OST)





 (Creeping Shadows - Bleach OST)





 (Pein's Theme - Naruto)





 (Madara Uchiha Theme - Naruto Shippuuden OST)





 (Senya *Many Nights*/Itachi's theme - Naruto OST)





 (Make Me Bad - KoRn)





 (Trash - KoRn)





 (Blind - KoRn)





 (Here to Stay - KoRn)





 (Homecoming - Naruto)





 (Hurricane Suite - Naruto)





 (Naruto Road to Ninja Soundtrack Collection)

Lol very sorry for all of the anime songs, just how I feels. There's plenty of other songs but I can't continue listing xD


----------



## Ivan Hawk

THIS song...is about astronaut skydivers.


----------



## Hero

This is just how I'm always feeling about myself.


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately this is how. Good song just a little borderline


----------



## Guest

double post


----------



## sydneylondon

the combination of light beats and music somehow gets to me


----------



## Guest

silenthill said:


> Silverchair - Emotion Sickness


Daniel Johns had a band called 'The Dissociatives'.. Isn't that a coincidence?


----------



## MiketheAlien




----------



## Riah




----------



## MiketheAlien




----------



## Riah

Huggy Bear said:


> @ Riah


Heyyy, awesome


----------



## nectarios82




----------



## sydneylondon




----------



## Ivan Hawk




----------



## MiketheAlien




----------



## Ivan Hawk

I put together this solid hour mix of hardcore beats

Stream: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47078411/IvanHawks_Mix_Part1_HardBeats%20-%20320Kbps.mp3

Lossless FLAC quality (for Audiophile Headphones) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47078411/IvanHawks_Mix_Part1_HardBeats.flac

(you may need to "right click > save as" for the mp3s)

MP3 320KBPS quality https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47078411/IvanHawks_Mix_Part1_HardBeats%20-%20320Kbps.mp3

MP3 192KBPS quality https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47078411/IvanHawks_Mix_Part1_HardBeats%20-%20192Kbps.mp3


----------



## Sherri

The Weight of Living, Pt. II- Bastille : 




(The lyrics basically describe how I am thinking lately)

Bad Blood- Bastille 




Let it go- The Neighbourhood: 




( The music video more so describes how I feel inside )

Avicii- Silhouettes:


----------



## odisa

*La Dispute - The most beautiful bitter fruit*






*Evanescence - Bring me to life*

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96MiYk9VYvc


----------



## odisa

Dutch:

*Poldermodel - Rust Ft. Ome Omar* *(Rest)*






"My head is full of the stress, need to let it go. Friends don't understand; can't sell it. Is my life over when it compounds? Believe me;

I am so fucked. Have no vision for the future, so, let it go. Don't want to ask why any more, because I need to live with the consequences.

I've experienced things go as they come, if they don't go as they come, well then it goes about nothing. Rest is more than being able to sleep when you lie down.

Don't start about pressure, if you can't find rest. You have to encounter it; many lock it up and, it's hard, without rest in your head.

But I live, or at least an attempt at. Far from problems, yet they live, right? Tell me, when it ends. Is it normal that I wait till my heart gives out?
Sleep pills, not even at night can I find my rest. Can't live on a bit less, rest. I've lost you; best you come back. Can't function under pressure. x 2 "

Was going to post another song, but then I found the one below that's more relevant (albeit not exactly quality hip-hop/rap):

*Sensicane - Ik ken mezelf niet meer (I don't know myself any more)*

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0qx_suVZf8

*odd squeeky intro*

"I am angry at myself, cause I don't know myself. And then you want me to love you? It's not that simple.

I think; sit staring out the window for days. And everything is dark; what the fuck have I done?

And I, walk on the street, and feelings follow me. Look behind me, but nobody's stalking me.

And everything went fast, and everything changed. I'm not myself any more, cause now I'm even different.

I don't know myself any more, cause now I'm rebellious. If someone being difficult, then often I am hostile.

But keep it in, and this is the begin, of a hard time, I hope that I overcome it.

Look ahead, look behind, I feel something; namely the emptiness; feeling of nothing.
I end the chapter and leave it behind. This is me, won't become the old me again; this you expected.

*sqeaky voice*

I've lost my way and wonder if it'll be alright. Nobody that answers and tells me it'll be alright.

Don't know what to do; can't lose the hope. Can go two ways, I have the choice to choose.

Do I go the good way, or follow the negativity? Negativity is easy, but I rather do good.

Shit, and choices make the choosing hard. Go crazy in my head cause of different thoughts.

Walk away from the pain and away from the problems, I've cultivated hate, because I hate living altogether.

I want to end the pain; I need to end my problems. But mom and pops, cause of you I can now get through everything.

And in trouble with myself, want a medicine; I want to float away from the pain."


----------



## Sherri

Also this just makes me plain happy

This is what I can't wait for

"Ain't it fun, living in the real world"


----------



## Sherri

I just like this song

lol.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Red Dunes (Brydem)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47078411/Cello%20Music%20Songs%20-%20Red%20Dunes%20(Brydem).mp3


----------



## MiketheAlien




----------



## odisa

*Fever Ray - If I had a heart (Vikings theme song)*






"If I had a heart I could love you,
If I had a voice I would sing.
After the night when I wake up,
I'll see what tomorrow brings."

*Jiggy Djé ft Sticks - Ambiance*
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll8yYYqm6rk

"En ik poog me te concentreren op wat ik ook probeer, focus; ik wil niet, ik raak verloren in m'n sfeer. Morgen weer een dag, doen we 't nog n keer, en als je niets van me hoort ben ik verloren in mijn sfeer"

"And I try to concentrate on what I try; focus; I don't want to, I become lost in my atmosphere. Tomorrow another day, then we'll do it once more, and if you don't hear anything from me I'll be lost in my atmosphere."


----------



## odisa

*Foo Fighters - Let It Die*





*Foo Fighters - Come Alive*

[media]http://youtube.com/watch?v=69zFC7BMfQw


----------



## Guest

I still don't know how to embed videos lol


----------



## Ivan Hawk

seafoam mellow said:


> I still don't know how to embed videos lol


Make sure the URL is just text and then the forum makes it an embed video. Only works for popular video sites like YouTube.


----------



## odisa

To embed videos, write:

YouTubeURL[/media]

Alternatively, in the top left, click the third icon from left to right that reads "special BBCode" when you hover over it. Then select "Media" from the dropdown box and paste your URL where it says "Media URL".

*Sum 41 - Slipping Away*

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUY1zfxi0Vk[/media]

*SOJA - Not Done Yet*

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TZiMvJ65Wc


----------



## odisa

Korn (unplugged/acoustic) - Blind






Ellie Goulding - Lights

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NKUpo_xKyQ


----------



## MiketheAlien




----------



## Ivan Hawk

I went hardcore on this one ~ two mixdowns of my sheer personal picks.

Some popular songs, some lesser known, some extremely rare.

*Hard Beats *and Ambient of the Ancients

↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓


----------



## cltool9

all i have to say is Tool haha


----------



## cltool9

Figured i'd post some Tool lyrics just in case people didn't know who they were, it's interesting to listen to because i can relate so much, i hope all of you can too. Enjoy.

This is from Lateralus

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition, missing opportunities and I must
Feed my will to feel my moment drawing way outside the lines.

Schism

There was a time that the pieces fit, but I watched them fall away.
Mildewed and smoldering, strangled by our coveting
I've done the math enough to know the dangers of our second guessing.
Doomed to crumble unless we grow, and strengthen our communication.

46 and 2

I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own confused
And insecure delusions
For a piece to cross me over
Or a word to guide me in.
I wanna feel the changes coming down.
I wanna know what I've been hiding in

My shadow.
Change is coming through my shadow.
My shadow's shedding skin
I've been picking
My scabs again.

I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own chaotic
And insecure delusions.

I wanna feel the change consume me,
Feel the outside turning in.
I wanna feel the metamorphosis and
Cleansing I've endured within

My shadow
Change is coming.
Now is my time.
Listen to my muscle memory.
Contemplate what I've been clinging to.
Forty-six and two ahead of me.

I choose to live and to
Grow, take and give and to
Move, learn and love and to
Cry, kill and die and to
Be paranoid and to
Lie, hate and fear and to
Do what it takes to move through.

I choose to live and to
Lie, kill and give and to
Die, learn and love and to
Do what it takes to step through.

See my shadow changing,
Stretching up and over me.
Soften this old armor.
Hoping I can clear the way
By stepping through my shadow,
Coming out the other side.
Step into the shadow.

Forty six and two are just ahead of me.

Reflection

And as I pull my head out I am without one doubt
You wanna peer down here survey my narcissism
I must crucify the ego before it's far too late
I pray the light lifts me out
Before I pine away.

So crucify the ego, before it's far too late
And leave behind this place so negative and blind and cynical
And you will come to find that we are all one mind
Capable of all that's imagined and all conceivable
So let the light touch you so that the words spill through
And let the past break through bringing out our hope and reason
Before we hide away

Third Eye

A child's rhyme stuck in my head.
It said that life is but a dream.
I've spent so many years in question
to find I've known this all along.

"So good to see you.
I've missed you so much.
So glad it's over.
I've missed you so much
Came out to watch you play.
Why are you running?"

Shroud-ing all the ground around me
Is this holy crow above me.
Black as holes within a memory
And blue as our new second sun.
I stick my hand into his shadow
To pull the pieces from the sand.
Which I attempt to reassemble
To see just who I might have been.
I do not recognize the vessel,
But the eyes seem so familiar.
Like phosphorescent desert buttons
Singing one familiar song...


----------



## cltool9

Here guy's something a little more hopeful that may pump you up and make you forget about it for a while

The Avett Brothers - Head Full of Doubt/Road Full of Promise


----------



## marry1985

Pink Floyd -Comfortably numb


----------



## Gingy45

Skelton's by Real Friends


----------



## Guest




----------



## MissySS1

Favorite Song <3


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Sango - Me Gusta Mucho (Santo Domingo Trap)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47078411/491533760.mp3[/MEDIA]

This guy is badass - http://sango.bandcamp.com/album/otra-vez-ep

[MEDIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWSNOSv9TAs


----------



## odisa

*Mishka - Above The Bones*


----------



## Diana100

Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd
Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen


----------



## half-life

Tool
A Perfect Circle

Puscifer

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Ivan Hawk

It's like some kind of 1980s Jesu. Holy crap, distorted goodness!






Some positive vibes here. Very Tycho beat with lyrics.


----------



## Jar

Really love 'Where is my Mind'. My taste in music is a bit strange but here we go:


----------



## Hero

This piece describes how I feel...


----------



## Ivan Hawk

give it a few secs to start - very festive classic metal






for the adrenaline fury - this song doesn't mess around.






Follow my Spotify playlist for Halloween

All Folks Eve - Metal / Rock - Celtic Harvest Halloween

Celtic, Folk, Scandinavian, Scotch, Pirate, Nord, Viking, Medieval Metal.


----------



## WILBUR

ooooh dat uplifting trance


----------



## WILBUR




----------



## StandAlone

My friend showed me this video a long time ago.. I don't even like the song but the videos sick






Some more songs that make me happy(reggae):


----------



## nightsfury

Not Afraid by Emienem

This is the best song.

The lyrics just relate so much


----------



## db22

Empowers me/ good day bad day whatever


----------



## LizzyK

Hello everybody, I'm new on this forum, I am from France and I suffer from depersonalization disorder. I would like to share this song of Lana Del Rey called "Black Beauty", I can relate a lot to the lyrics (sorry if my english is not perfect)






Oh what can I do
Life is beautiful but you don't have a clue
Sun and ocean blue
Their magnificence it don't make sense to you
Black beauty

[...]

You have no room for light
Love is lost on you


----------



## xryan68

Terrapin Station Pt. 1 - Grateful Dead
(TRIGGER WARNING!) What's Become of the Baby - Grateful Dead
Igor Stravinsky - Right of Spring

Then there are songs that calm me down,
Cosmic Charlie - Grateful Dead 
Well, I've got to go to work it's too early


----------



## Jayne93

Pink Floyd's The Wall has always made the most sense to me. I don't think that needs a lot of explanation.

The Doors, too. I kind of feel like Morrison gets me. "People are strange, when you're a stranger".

Recently, Built To Spill's Car has been hitting me. Not entirely sure how it relates, other than the feels.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Ancient gaulish uplifting power vibes with: Eluveitie - Inis Mona






Adrenaline in the zone flow with some: In Extremo - Erdbeermund.


----------



## Guest

Someone probably posted this before me, but....


----------



## benman19

Been listening to these guys for some time now and this song describes how I feel sometimes very well.






But when I'm optimistic, it's more like this.


----------



## Nevermore93

as a metalhead i been a fan of these guys for years. the lyrics to this always remind me of DP/DR


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Thriller gone metal - mercilessly therapeutic drums LOL.






Some warrior tunes


----------



## benman19

"If I Ever Feel Better" by Phoenix. Another good song, and the lyrics are pretty spot on. Take the first verses, for instance..

They say an end can be a start
Feels like I've been buried yet I'm still alive
It's like a bad day that never ends
I feel the chaos around me
A thing I don't try to deny
I'd better learn to accept that
There are things in my life I can't control

They say love ain't nothing but a sore
I don't even know what love is
Too many tears have had to fall
Don't you know I'm so tired of it all
I have known terror dizzy spells
Finding out the secrets words won't tell
Whatever it is it can't be named
There's a part of my world that's fading away

or later:

It's like somebody took my place
I ain't even playing my own game
The rules have changed well I didn't know
There are things in my life I can't control
I feel the chaos around me
A thing I don't try to deny
I'd better learn to accept that
There's a part of my life that will go away


----------



## Sweet Jane

I want God to come and take me home

'Cause I'm all alone in this crowd
Who are you to me? Who am I suppossed to be?
Not exactly sure anymore (mmm)

Does anyone ever get this right? I feel no love

Ain't no confusion here, it is as I've feared
The illusion that you feel is real
To be vulnerable is needed most of all
If you intend to truly fall apart

You think the worst of all is far behind
The Vampyre of time and memories has died
I've survived. I speak, I breathe, I'm incomplete


----------



## jtech831

By the man Vinnie Paz underground Hip Hop. Speaks about the real shit of DP , depression.


----------



## semicharmedlife

"Colorblind" by Counting Crows... which is interesting because the lead singer Adam Duritz claimed he has suffered from DP, so the song could very well actually be about it.






I tried to post links to the songs on YouTube, but this message board won't let me paste for some odd reason.


----------



## Wendy

semicharmedlife said:


> I tried to post links to the songs on YouTube, but this message board won't let me paste for some odd reason.


I added the links for you! 

If you ever want to post videos, you have to use this: [ youtube ] video link [ /youtube ]. No spaces within the brackets or between them, just post the video you want to share off of youtube between the bracketed content and close those spaces so it's all together.


----------



## semicharmedlife

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MiketheAlien




----------



## Wendy

I know it's been awhile now, and I've got to say.

Got to say.

I know it's been awhile now, and I've got to say.

Baby, can we go back to the way...


----------



## Queen Frick

I keep a playlist for everyday listening but it doubles as my "sad times" music too. I like to look for meaning and stories in songs so that may be why I have just a strange taste. I'll try to number them from my favorite down.


Mrs. Robinson - Simon and Garfunkel
Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac
Piano Man - Billy Joel
Bel Air - Lana Del Rey
West Coast - Lana Del Rey
Have You Ever Seen the Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
Gods & Monsters - Lana Del Rey
Sound of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel
Primadonna - Marina and the Diamonds
Homewrecker - Marina and the Diamonds

And I'll add some bonus songs that I listen to sometimes and maybe dance around the house when I'm alone to

Monster Mash Rock Lobster  Rasputin


----------



## WorkingOnIt

I like this song because it's somehow happy and sad at the same time? It talks about how hard life can be, but the paradox of happiness coming with sadness makes me feel optimistic.

Plus it's Modest Mouse!


----------



## Ivan Hawk




----------



## MiketheAlien




----------



## Ningen

This composition has been my life.


----------



## optimusrhyme

One of the most thoughtful hiphop songs i've heard.  enjoy

(not sure how too link the video)


----------



## andretodt

I relate so much to this song, it almost feels like Amy Lee is describing Depersonalization feelings, since this awful disorder started and I heard this song, (It's been almost 5 years living with this crap) I thought OMG, this is the song!

Cheers from Brazil.


----------



## MarLen




----------



## Nayr_Enivel

it was me, waiting for me, hoping for something more


----------



## Ebone19

This thread is important because music is therapeutic.

Not sure if anyone mentioned these songs but some of my picks are...

How to disappear completely by radiohead

Emotion sickness by silverchair

Grey machine by pinback


----------



## wreeipruds

I felt like this song kind of described the way I feel much of the time.


----------



## oksfyre

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEVyDjxsUrk


----------

